# Tappan?



## Fishfinder624 (Oct 13, 2015)

Going to try Tappan for saugeye Sat. 4/25. Was looking for any available help as far as what depth to try and lures working.


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Have fun getting info.out of people.Lake Erie guys spread the info.Inland lake people not so much... 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Especially SE Ohio inland lake people.


----------



## Fishfinder624 (Oct 13, 2015)

If noone wants to help, that’s ok...but no help generates no reports, which is what I thought this site was supposed to be about.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

a hole lot of yrs back , I pulled silver/blk gold/blk hot/n/tots along the rock rt250 are. can,t complain.


----------



## Fishfinder624 (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Just get out and work at it like the rest of us.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Good grief I think he was just asking for some general information about the lake.


----------



## Fishfinder624 (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah, pretty much. I am not after secret spots, just basic information on depths and types of lures.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

saugeye 10-15 ft with jig head tipped with a half night crawler or minnow. Also curly tails tipped with crawler have been picking fish as well.


----------



## Fishfinder624 (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for the information I appreciate it


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

Fishfinder624 said:


> Going to try Tappan for saugeye Sat. 4/25. Was looking for any available help as far as what depth to try and lures working.


Hope you do well let us know


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Fishfinder624 said:


> If noone wants to help, that’s ok...but no help generates no reports, which is what I thought this site was supposed to be about.


19 posts in 4+ years mostly looking for advice from an "ex-charter captain".

Irony?

Lakes had been blow out, dropped 10 degrees. Many have not been fishing and instead mushroom/ turkey hunting.


----------



## Fishfinder624 (Oct 13, 2015)

Ronny said:


> 19 posts in 4+ years mostly looking for advice from an "ex-charter captain".
> 
> Irony?
> 
> Lakes had been blow out, dropped 10 degrees. Many have not been fishing and instead mushroom/ turkey hunting.


I don’t post about things I don’t know about. Fishing the inland lakes is way different than fishing Lake Erie.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Spent 3 hours at Tappan today, 1 17” LMB and 3 short crappies. All on minnows from first underpass by dam. Windy and cloudy.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Here’s the LMB.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Specwar said:


> Here’s the LMB.
> View attachment 353691


I was up at the other end from about 1:30-400, not a single hit. Threw jigs and twister. Talked to on boat guy, said surface was 51, hell, it was 60 last week....Nice looking bass....


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

When I walked back to my vehicle the wind was blowing straight down the hill on the North side of rt250 across from the pull off where I parked. You couldn’t mistaken the strong scent of ramps on the wind. That hillside must be covered with them.


----------



## Fishfinder624 (Oct 13, 2015)

Fished from about 8:30-4:30 today. I did get 2 saugeye, both about 17”. Caught on swimming jig with a 4” smelt color Berkeley power minnow. Was casting up into the rocks on the shoreline and bouncing it back down into about 12 feet of water on both fish. I also picked up a bass that was 16”.


----------



## dutchbuoy (Dec 24, 2014)

Was on Tappan yesterday as well. 1-16" saugeye, 1 crappie was it. Very dead, water 51-53 degrees.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Water needs to kick up a few degrees. 
Same thing every year. Tappan is one of my favorite lakes to fish for crappie. So much area to fish from the shore or kayak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilsoncastaway (Jun 18, 2012)

Across from the marina I used to get some decent saugeye there is a nice hump that goes up to a shallow flat from deep water. Havent been to Tappan for years though.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

EDE said:


> Just get out and work at it like the rest of us.


WOW !


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Fishfinder624 said:


> Going to try Tappan for saugeye Sat. 4/25. Was looking for any available help as far as what depth to try and lures working.


Oh boy! Some people get real funny about sharing info. They think you’re going to clean the lake out. Good luck.


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Going to Tappan next week, can anyone tell me how the saugeye fishing is. Not asking for spots or what you are using just wanting to know if you are catching any saugeye. Thanks


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Have had decent success with the Saugeye within the past week or so. Not big, but legal and good numbers.


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks Specwar appreciate the information.


----------



## marshallbaseball27 (Nov 19, 2010)

I am planning on Saugeye fishing for the first time tomorrow. I have read a lot of posts here and it seems to be that the Saugeye are fish that you cast to and not troll? Doesn’t anyone troll for Saugeye? I am used to walleye fishing Lake Erie and was planning on replicating my tactics there for some in land Saugeye. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

marshallbaseball27 said:


> I am planning on Saugeye fishing for the first time tomorrow. I have read a lot of posts here and it seems to be that the Saugeye are fish that you cast to and not troll? Doesn’t anyone troll for Saugeye? I am used to walleye fishing Lake Erie and was planning on replicating my tactics there for some in land Saugeye. Any help would be much appreciated.


Trolling works good.Have your lure tick bottom and I usually do best on shallow flats near deeper water >Flats 3-6ft just my two cents.Not an expert by any means


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

marshallbaseball27 said:


> I am planning on Saugeye fishing for the first time tomorrow. I have read a lot of posts here and it seems to be that the Saugeye are fish that you cast to and not troll? Doesn’t anyone troll for Saugeye? I am used to walleye fishing Lake Erie and was planning on replicating my tactics there for some in land Saugeye. Any help would be much appreciated.


 Don't Do It !
Them Saugeye will make you Crazy !
Lol.
Love it. Then every once and a while I think why the heck am I fishing for these darn things.
Then if you are persistent enough. You might get some of them Al Linder days ! Then next day ! you got them figured out !
Right ?
WRONG !
LOL. And so it goes on !


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Fish4Dale said:


> Don't Do It !
> Them Saugeye will make you Crazy !
> Lol.
> Love it. Then every once and a while I think why the heck am I fishing for these darn things.
> ...


I agree,its crazy.I fished Muskie for about 10 yrs before I started Saugeye fishing.I swear Muskie are easier


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I believe there's a trick to catching saugeyes. FISH FOR BASS and you will get your share of saugeyes.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

can anyone tell me if the tappan marina is open for bait?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

PHATE said:


> can anyone tell me if the tappan marina is open for bait?


Yes, and on 250 about a mile north of the dam, on the right is Hollyoke Marine, they have bait, closed on Tuesday, open at 8 I believe


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

thank you


----------

